# WoC Chaos Dragon can it be used?



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

I've been itching to try out a list at 3k so I can fit in a Chaos Dragon because it seems amazing and can kill alot. As all monsters are they r suseptible to warmachine attack. Is there any way to build a lord on a dragon to make him worth the points and best way to counter the problems with having him and getting all your points out of it???


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

There are a few things you can try to improve the chances of a Chaos Dragon. The first, and most obvious thing, is to keep something between it and the enemy War Machines, like a building. With a 20" Flying March move, you shouldn't have too much bother getting to the cover, though this will depend on how much scenery you typically use.

Of course, that Fly move also makes the Dragon a decent war machine hunter. A good strategy is to land it directly behind a low wall where it can see a Cannon- a shot from the cannon will hit the wall and be stopped, and then you can Flying Charge straight over the wall and mug the Cannon. Of course, depending on how many war machines the enemy brings, you might struggle to make back your points doing this.

Putting a Sorcerer on the Dragon improves your options a bit. Since they can't be boosted, Chaos spells tend to be a bit short-ranged, so the Dragon will help get you into position. The Mark of Nurgle will give the enemy -1 BS when shooting at you, good for Bolt Throwers, and the Stream of Corruption Gift gives you a total of three Breath attacks- which you can do all in one turn, should you wish to. That will make a serious dent in Horde armies.

The Chaos Runeshield is another handy item for your Dragon rider. (Sorcerers can take it since they are allowed to wear armour). Negating an enemy's magic weapon makes a T6 Dragon even harder to kill than normal, and of course offers a bit more protection to the rider, too.

Certain armies will also suggest good Dragon targets. A big unit of Tomb Kings Chariots will need intercepting before it charges, and a BFM is a good tool for the job- should there be too many to finish off quickly, the Breath weapons can be let off in CC and one of them is Flaming. Skaven Hordes can be outflanked and used as cover from their shooting whilst you breathe all over them etc.

Finally, remember Terror. Not only can you use it to spread a bit of Panic, but the WS 1 penalty if units in CC with you fail a Fear test will keep your Dragon alive longer. Combo with the Doom Totem, Diablolic Splendour gift and/ or the Lore of Shadows for maximum effect.

Well, that's a start, now the vets can chew my legs off


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Personally I think the mantle of chaos is worth it in this scenario


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> Personally I think the mantle of chaos is worth it in this scenario



Yeah, but both possible dragon riders (Chaos Lord and / or Sorceror Lord) are only able to accept gifts of chaos up to fifty points worth. 
Thus, no fancy mantle of chaos for either of them.


----------

